#ubuntu-us-tx 2012-11-02
<Telendrith> *s*
#ubuntu-us-tx 2012-11-03
<AREwatcher> wow, didnt think there would be many people on
#ubuntu-us-tx 2013-10-29
<Ardonel> FYI: tomorrow, Oct 30, marks the 75th anniversary of Orson Welles radio adaption of H G Wells "War of the Worlds" on his radio series 'The Mercury Theatre on the Air'. It was performed as a Halloween episode of the series on October 30, 1938, and aired over the Columbia Broadcasting System radio network. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_War_of_the_Worlds_(radio_drama)
#ubuntu-us-tx 2014-10-27
<jakebasile> This is not ideal.
#ubuntu-us-tx 2015-10-26
<thebwt> Howdy folks
#ubuntu-us-tx 2015-10-27
<thebwt> Howdy tejas
<thebwt> (so.. lonely here!)
#ubuntu-us-tx 2015-10-28
<thebwt> Howdy folks
#ubuntu-us-tx 2015-10-29
<thebwt> Good morning er'body
#ubuntu-us-tx 2016-11-01
<tiwake> http://independencebrewing.com/beer/oklahoma-suks-beer
<Ardonel> I agree. Oklahoma beer sucks.
<tiwake> they were selling that at the one football game I went to
<tiwake> oh man I laughed so hard when I saw that
<Ardonel> They only sell 3% beer, or something. It was lame.
<tiwake> I love the enthusiasm all of texas seems to have
<Ardonel> The beer thing is pretty neat idea.
<Ardonel> It's just that I don't do alcoholic beverages anymore. I am 14 years sober.
<Ardonel> I made that decision when me and momma talked about getting married.
<tiwake> ah
<tiwake> my dad had me try beer when I was like 6 or 8 or something, maybe 12, I don't exactly remember
<Ardonel> I don't judge anyone else, I just remember (or not) the kind of drunk I was.
<tiwake> I think he did that strategically to get me to not like alcohol
#ubuntu-us-tx 2016-11-06
 * tiwake pokes r3dd0g 
#ubuntu-us-tx 2017-11-04
<hwpplayer1> Hi Texas
<hwpplayer1> How are you :)
